# [GRAVEUR] Detecté au boot mais absent dans /dev

## kangal

Bonsoir et joyeuses fetes a tous!   :Wink: 

Voila, je fais fasse a un probleme dérangeant. Je voudrais graver un cd sur ma gentoo toute neuve, et c'est a ce moment la que je me rend compte avec stupeur que je n'ai pas de trace de mon graveur dans /dev.

pourtant:

```

 $ dmesg

[snip]

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD360ADFD-00NLR5, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS DRW-1814BLT, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 72303840 sectors (37019 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

[snip]

```

Bref, il a bien l'air de trouver mon graveur Asus en hdc non??

Voici mon dmesg en entier dans le cas ou quelque chose m'aurait echappé...

```

~ $ dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Sat Dec 8 21:30:37 CET 2007

Command line: root/dev/hda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bff80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff80000 - 00000000bff8e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff8e000 - 00000000bffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffe0000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786304) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FBE20, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT BFF80100, 0054 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMXSDT  10000711 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP BFF80290, 00F4 (r3 A_M_I_ OEMFACP  10000711 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT BFF80440, 9D81 (r1  A0905 A0905002        2 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: FACS BFF8E000, 0040

ACPI: APIC BFF80390, 006C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC  10000711 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG BFF80400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG  10000711 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB BFF8E040, 0081 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM  10000711 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET BFF8A1D0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET  10000711 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OSFR BFF8A210, 00B0 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMOSFR  10000711 MSFT       97)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786304) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   786304

On node 0 totalpages: 786207

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 2968 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 975 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 10694 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 771514 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Processor #2

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Processor #3

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at c2000000 (gap: c0000000:20000000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 38888 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 772489

Kernel command line: root/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

time.c: Detected 2405.456 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 3083028k/3145216k available (3886k kernel code, 61588k reserved, 1846k data, 244k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4813.55 BogoMIPS (lpj=2406778)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 16704557

Detected 16.704 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/4 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4810.80 BogoMIPS (lpj=2405402)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 2/4 APIC 0x2

Initializing CPU#2

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4810.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=2405488)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 3/4 APIC 0x3

Initializing CPU#3

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4810.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=2405415)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffdfffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: f8f00000-f8ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: feb00000-febfffff

  PREFETCH window: c2000000-c20fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT BFF8E0D0, 01D2 (r1    AMI   CPU1PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: SSDT BFF8E2B0, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU2PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: SSDT BFF8E400, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU3PM        1 INTL 20060113)

ACPI: SSDT BFF8E550, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU4PM        1 INTL 20060113)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

3c59x: Donald Becker and others.

0000:04:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at ffffc2000002cc00.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD360ADFD-00NLR5, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS DRW-1814BLT, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 72303840 sectors (37019 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:8@1f0 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 0 (errno=-16)

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #3:8@170 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 1 (errno=-16)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available native port

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001b000 ctl 0x000000000001ac02 bmdma 0x000000000001a480 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001a880 ctl 0x000000000001a802 bmdma 0x000000000001a488 irq 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf9fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf9fff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000b880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000b080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000b480

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.1/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Fri Jul 20 09:12:58 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for AD1988, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.23  Thu Oct  4 10:27:34 PDT 2007

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

eth0:  setting full-duplex.

```

Voila, si vous avez une petite idée de comment résoudre mon probleme...

Encore joyeux noel et merci!

----------

## ryo-san

Noyeux Joel ( burp ! )

Qu'est-ce que tu cherches dans /etc ??

met une ligne qui va bien dans /etc/fstab genre :

```

/dev/hdc   /mnt/cdrom  auto    noauto, user   0 0

```

et un mount /dev/hdc devrais le faire apparaitre.

Si KDE ou GNOME, normalement hal+udev s'occupent de tout.

++

----------

## Desintegr

Pour vérifier que tu peux graver, tu peux utiliser wodim pour vérifier qu'il détecte bien ton graveur

```

wodim -scanbus

scsibus2:

        2,0,0   200) 'PIONEER ' 'DVD-RW  DVR-109 ' '1.58' Removable CD-ROM

        2,1,0   201) *

        2,2,0   202) *

        2,3,0   203) *

        2,4,0   204) *

        2,5,0   205) *

        2,6,0   206) *

        2,7,0   207) *

```

ou bien

```

wodim -checkdrive

Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...

Detected CD-R drive: /dev/cdrw

Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '

Identification : 'DVD-RW  DVR-109 '

Revision       : '1.58'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

----------

## kangal

Bonjour, merci de vos reponses et bonne digestion a tous   :Cool: 

@ryo-san : Je me suis mal exprimé, c'est a dire que le dmesg me parle de hdc, et que je n'ai pas de hdc dans /etc.... Donc je ne sais pas quoi mount...

Je suis sous gnome....

@Desintegr:

```
 # wodim -scanbus

wodim: No such file or directory. 

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.

```

Meme message pour wodim --devices...

Je precise peut etre que mon disque dur et mon lecteur sont en SATA...

 :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Ce n'est pas très normal que les disques soient détectés comme IDE :

```
Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD360ADFD-00NLR5, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS DRW-1814BLT, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
```

Essaye de reconfigurer ton noyau en utilisant uniquement les pilotes de la libata, surtout avec du matériel récent. Essaye de désactiver complètement le support de l'IDE si tu ne t'en sers pas : met CONFIG_IDE à N.

Et tu ne devrais plus avoir cette ligne :

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 

```

Ton disque devrait être en /dev/sda et ton lecteur CD en /dev/sg0 une fois que tout sera bien configuré.

----------

## kangal

Donc je retire 

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  
```

et je garde tout ce que j'ai dans

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 
```

?? (veux etre bien sur de pas oublier d'option  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## geekounet

 *kangal wrote:*   

> @ryo-san : Je me suis mal exprimé, c'est a dire que le dmesg me parle de hdc, et que je n'ai pas de hdc dans /etc.... Donc je ne sais pas quoi mount...
> 
> Je suis sous gnome....

 

Et si t'allais chercher dans /dev plutôt que dans /etc hein ?  :Smile: 

+1 pour les conseil de Desintegr. Désactive tout le support IDE et n'utilise que la libata (SATA et/ou PATA), et n'oublie pas le support SCSI cdrom pour détecter le lecteur, et SCSI generic pour pouvoir graver  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

JE suis encore completement alcoolise lol, oui, je parlais bien de /dev hein   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kangal

Il y a du mieux!

J'ai suivi vos conseil, mon graveur est donc maintenant bien reconnu en /dev/sr0. Quand je lance k3b, il me detecte directement mon graveur. Seulement, quand je lance la gravure, rien ne se passe. Mon graveur ne tourne pas et je reste bloque sur:

```

Starting SAO writing at 48x speed...

```

J'ajoute que quand je lance k3b, j'ai ce message d'erreur:

```

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

```

Je ne sais pas trop ou regarder   :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci a tous![/code]

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonjour

 Il y a quelques mois, j'avais apercu chez Gentoo   l'existence de cette nouvelle libata, car avec une autre distrib , j'avais pas mal hallucine d'avoir perdu mon hda..

 Et ca met un peu le souq lorsqu'on a des ditribs avec l'ancienne lib et avec la nouvelle  libata.

 je pensais qu en installant la  Gentoo 2008, j'aurais d'office la nouvelle libata : il n'en est rien 

Effectivement , je vois dans ce topic qu il faut  configurer le noyau en consequence.

 Ma question est : est ce que ca en vaut la peine ?

 -  Pour la numerotation je m'en fous ,  en linux , je n'ai plus que la Gentoo.

-  Mais j'ai cru lire qqpart  que ca apportait  un gain de performances..

- Et enfin hier en installant K3B j'ai eu qq soucis avec mon /mnt/cdrom et je suis tombee sur ce topic :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-668675-highlight-k3b+cdrom.html

Je pense que c'est lie..

et j'ai bien ete obligee de monter mon /dev/hdc dans fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda2 /boot	ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2
> 
> /dev/hda6 none swap sw 0 0
> 
> /dev/hda9 / ext3 noatime 0 1
> ...

 

 puis de modifier les permissions et groupes de /mnt/cdrom

 *Quote:*   

> leatux dev # cd /mnt
> 
> leatux mnt # ls -l
> 
> total 8
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> leatux / # id jacqueline
> 
> uid=1000(jacqueline) gid=1000(jacqueline) groups=1000(jacqueline),10(wheel),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),100(users)
> 
> leatux / #        

 

et voici ce que j'ai dans /dev ( le debut   )

 *Quote:*   

> leatux / # cd /dev
> 
> leatux dev # ls -l
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> leatux / # wodim -checkdrive
> 
> Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...
> 
> Detected CD-R drive: /dev/cdrw
> ...

 

Maintenant , je suis emm...  avec /dev/dvd pour kaffeine

 *Quote:*   

>  Kaffeine-Xine...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> KDE...
> ...

 

 apres avoir installe ca .

 *Quote:*   

> leatux / # eix -I dvd
> 
> [I] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools
> 
>      Available versions:  7.0 7.1
> ...

 

et ca :

 *Quote:*   

> leatux / # emerge -av kaffeine
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

la partie concernee  par le dvd dans dmesg[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> cdrom: hdc: mrw address space DMA selected
> 
> attempt to access beyond end of device
> 
> hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
> ...

 

 Je redoute un peu que la manip de changer de libata me mette tout  par terre..

 Sinon j'ai une partoche de libre pour  mettre une seconde Gentoo...

 Parce que meme si la compil de Gentoo c'est long, on perd moins de temps qu 'a chercher dans les autres pour faire marcher certains trucs..   :Rolling Eyes: 

( je viens de passer une semaine avec cups et splix sur une autre distrib.. alors que sous Gentoo mon imprimante a marche direct avec cups et splix. Aussi  j'ai abandonne : il manque trop de trucs..on ne sait pas comment les paquets ont ete compiles, et s'il faut deviner  les options pour les recompiler a partir des sources.. autant installer  une autre gentoo.   :Very Happy:   c'est fait pour    :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Jacqueline

Bon  probleme regle..

J'ai installe FreeBSD,  la doc est tres bien faite.. l'install simple et ca marche.

Gentoo je ne peux pas m'en sortir sans  aide..    et les autres distros Linux me gavent..

 Je suis tout de meme un peu triste de voir que la frequentation du forum  Gentoo a  beaucoup baisse par rapport a 2007. Je peux comprendre qu il y ait une certaine lassitude, mais ca ne va pas motiver les gens a  utiliser Gentoo.

Cordialement 

Jacqueline

----------

## El_Goretto

Gravure, libata, etc, ça a été centralisé ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537957.html

Tout est expliqué pour faire la migration, et Jacqueline, tu aurais vu que c'est transparent... Et qu'il n'y a pas de "recompilation de gentoo" nul part dans la manip'. 

Depuis mes 1ers essais peu concluant, j'ai changé de matos et du temps a passé (2 ans!), et je n'ai plus aucun soucis avec libata qui a bien mûri. Personne ne semble s'en plaindre non plus d'après les feedbacks du forum. De toute façon, libata, c'est un passage plus ou moins obligé à terme.

BTW, jolie resurrection de thread  :Smile: 

Et on rappellera que "la Gentoo 2008", c'est quoi? Rien, juste un liveCD et un profil. C'est portage et les ebuilds présents en 2008 qui font une vraie "Gentoo 2008".

Bonne récupération de réveillon...

----------

